# leaves are curling at the tips help plz



## true_weed_head_2007 (Jul 26, 2006)

someone plz help im kinda new here my plants are bout 1 1/2 months old and the leaves are curling at the tips wat do i do


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2006)

*I moved this over to the sick plants and problems section of the forum. Can you give us a bit more information on your grow. Are you using any nutes? How often do ya water? What kind of soil? Ect. *


----------

